# Hair Transplants > IAHRS Info Center Discussion >  Dr. Patrick Mwamba attends 24th Annual ISHRS in Las Vegas (USA) on Sept. 28, 2016

## WHTC Clinic

My World Hair Transplant Center (MyWHTC) is pleased to announce that Dr. Patrick Mwamba will be attending the 24th annual International Society of Hair Restoration Surgery (ISHRS) scientific conference in Las Vegas, Nevada. 



Brussels, Belgium 
September 5, 2016

As a faculty member physician of the International Society of Hair Restoration Surgery (ISHRS), Patrick Mwamba, MD, founder of My World Hair Transplant Center (MyWHTC), will attend this years ISHRS conference on September 28th in Las Vegas, Nevada (USA). Dr. Patrick Mwamba, a well-recognized contributor to the improvement of the science of refining patient outcomes from quality hair restoration practices, will present insight on how to use manual FUE punch, patient selection, and donor harvesting management. Also, Dr. Mwamba will describe and define ideal FUE candidates to help other physicians implement manual FUE in the clinic. 

With about fifteen years of experience, Dr. Patrick Mwamba distinguishes his harvesting method of single follicular units as Follicular Unit Extraction (FUE) by Follicular Isolation Technique (FIT), also a minimally invasive non-strip surgical hair restoration method that involves no linear scarring and only aesthetically pleasing surgical hair restoration results. 

Dr. Patrick Mwamba is a member of ISHRS, ESHRS, IAHRS, ABHRS, and American Hair Loss Association. He provides expert hair restoration and complimentary online and in-person hair loss consultations. 

 





CONTACT:

Gio Macatti, Media Relations

73 Rue Defacqz
Brussels, Belgium 1060
Tel: +32 479753281
Fax: +32 25342228
customer.care@mywhtc.com

----------

